# Minecraftian



## moonlightserenity (Jan 17, 2013)

Found this on youtube.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kMH37fuBv50

It is a minecraft "movie" about steve going into a sort of statis chamber and wakes up 5989 years later.

The film well, it almost made me cry. It's sad but beautiful.

(It is almost an hour in length so you need to have time to be able to sit down and watch it)


----------

